# my Holothele Incei communal



## just1moreT (May 20, 2015)

Well thought I post how my colony is doing.I have noticed that either the 2nd or 3rd generation are second in star now.fathered by not a reIative .have to say I get more enjoyment out of them than most the others I got.I have let go probably 20 out of there over the last year or so to members here.still many all different sizes,1 mom is out gathering crickets for her babies and she did just that ,brought in her web made sure they where stunned and dropped in web, and the babies came a running lol.couldnt get a pic of that just looking through a tiny window.this pic doesn't do justice on how it really looks but you might be able see a few spiders out and about . I'm wishing I would have started it in a 20 gallon now not a 10, but I'm going add some more wood to the pile

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Drache (May 24, 2015)

Thanks.  Those are very high on my list, and I appreciate every bit of info.


----------



## elliotulysses (May 24, 2015)

Do you sell babies?


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the update, mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info. With all that webbing sure it's not a Female GBB in there [emoji6]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 17, 2015)

Thought i tell little more about how the new babies are getting long with the older siblings.seems they act a lot like a smaller kid does around bigger ones trying to take stuff away lol. I witnessed one 1-1/4 sibling trying to run away with its kill ,push one sling out of its nest,but still fleeing to another area cause they where wanting to gang up on its cricket, then there was another sharing his kill with them.it's just like a big ole ant colony now.I havnt seen mom in a while she might be double clutching bigger tank my be needed sooner.little guys are voracious they tackle half  grown blatt's disabled a little from what I can tell everybody seems to be getting along good and sharing to a point wish I could get some good pics just caint to much Webb and stuff in the way .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 17, 2015)

im kinda jellous thats too cute in my head XD


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah it is actually. the one sharing just gave up and let them gang up on the cricket with him one was right there under its fangs dinning others crawling on big brother lol .I looked little bit ago and there was probably 15 or so ganged up on a blatt I disabled and left in web and actually I have seen the bigger slings take from the wee ones to lol


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 17, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> Yeah it is actually. the one sharing just gave up and let them gang up on the cricket with him one was right there under its fangs dinning others crawling on big brother lol .I looked little bit ago and there was probably 15 or so ganged up on a blatt I disabled and left in web and actually I have seen the bigger slings take from the wee ones to lol


ofcourse! thats how siblings work!! lol if you dont pick on your siblings you may as well not be related ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 17, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> ofcourse! thats how siblings work!! lol if you dont pick on your siblings you may as well not be related ;P


SO if can these can be very communal? or are they pack hunters?? 
Do you need to replicate specific conditions for a Success-full cohabit?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> SO if can these can be very communal? or are they pack hunters??
> Do you need to replicate specific conditions for a Success-full cohabit?


you quoted wrong person, lol but yes they are known to COEXIST fairly well


----------



## donniedark0 (Jun 18, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> you quoted wrong person, lol but yes they are known to COEXIST fairly well


From what I understand, Yes they can be communal ONLY if they are given the right amount of space. If not then eventually they kill each other off.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 18, 2015)

Good stuff, these are probably #1 on list right now.


----------



## donniedark0 (Jun 18, 2015)

Travis K said:


> Good stuff, these are probably #1 on list right now.


ya I really want to try this. I may attempt this in the winter! Looks very fascinating


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

donniedark0 said:


> From what I understand, Yes they can be communal ONLY if they are given the right amount of space. If not then eventually they kill each other off.


Well i was trying to avoid the C word as alot of people dislike it.. But iv been under the same understanding.. Usually you see 6 or so in 20gals. So makes me wonder whats the Sq in x T ratio needing to be lmaooo


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd be scared to guess how many I have in a 10 gallon tank not counting the new slings

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> I'd be scared to guess how many I have in a 10 gallon tank not counting the new slings


Lolol that sounds so aweaome tho... I have a random 55g i dabated on siliconing. Cork on background and trying either balfouri or incie gold  but in a way both seem like expensive exleriments if gone wrong


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 18, 2015)

Just the olives are a fun and entertaining communal and priced right 55gal would hold hundreds of the little boogers I have been thinking that is my next size lol.--- if you got 6 legs don't touch the web


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 18, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> Just the olives are a fun and entertaining communal and priced right 55gal would hold hundreds of the little boogers I have been thinking that is my next size lol.--- if you got 6 legs don't touch the web


Nono i like golds better my p.camb is the only olive i nees (olivia is her name lol) but i am a bit more entertained by the thought of M.balf all over a 55 XD and not so much the snall gold "specks"

But a comunal that size does sound superbly fun xF


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 18, 2015)

If you wanna be fresh do it with _Heterothele gabonensis _

-Sean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is a pic from few minutes ago its not much of one ,but you can maybe make out what  the big brother or sister has to put up with ,there is hoard little ones stuck to her cricket and trail coming up the rear lol


----------



## viper69 (Jun 20, 2015)

Always good to read communal reports on species that we know are communal in the wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 20, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Always good to read communal reports on species that we know are communal in the wild


Yeah Maybe ill get this as my first dwarf species someday in the future. All I have are Large Immense Ts, need some little ones.


----------



## just1moreT (Jun 20, 2015)

Even the little guys like to drink from the water bowl and not fall in and drown

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice picture. I had an I mira about that size that would do that and sometimes glide across the water on top


----------



## Medusa (Jun 22, 2015)

I started a H. villosella communal about a month ago with 6,-1" slings in a 2 gal. container. Each has their own little territory, either a webbed up area in a cork log or a web burrow into the substrate. I count them every couple days and they're all alive.  So far, so good. Will keep everyone posted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## newspidermom (Jul 1, 2015)

May i jump in..lol. Awesome info. Really looking to start my own h.incei communal
communal tank as soon as i can find starter ts. Which brings up a question..what is the best mix to start with? Male/female..all slings or a combination. And whats a good minimum to start with.  I have a wanted post looking for slings to start one but no hits. Im partial to the gold but olive eould b fine and im assuming those cant be mixed do to hybridizing. And i cant imagine trying to upgrade to a larger tank with that many to wrangle up..lol.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 1, 2015)

newspidermom said:


> May i jump in..lol. Awesome info��. Really looking to start my own h.incei communal
> communal tank as soon as i can find starter ts. Which brings up a question..what is the best mix to start with? Male/female..all slings or a combination. And whats a good minimum to start with.  I have a wanted post looking for slings to start one but no hits. Im partial to the gold but olive eould b fine and im assuming those cant be mixed do to hybridizing. And i cant imagine trying to upgrade to a larger tank with that many to wrangle up..lol.  Thanks for the info.



5 is how many I started with but I did put a unrealated male in for the second batch of slings I do sell them but right now most are in premolt and not out and about


----------



## viper69 (Jul 2, 2015)

newspidermom said:


> May i jump in..lol. Awesome info��. Really looking to start my own h.incei communal
> communal tank as soon as i can find starter ts. Which brings up a question..what is the best mix to start with? Male/female..all slings or a combination. And whats a good minimum to start with.  I have a wanted post looking for slings to start one but no hits. Im partial to the gold but olive eould b fine and im assuming those cant be mixed do to hybridizing. And i cant imagine trying to upgrade to a larger tank with that many to wrangle up..lol.  Thanks for the info.


The gold form was actually produced from two normal phase Ts, they are the same species. The info can be found on the web, in English, from a German breeder (I think s/he is German). I WISH I bookmarked it, I found it in a thread here early last year I THINK. I believe the website's page was black, text on the right, with pictures on the left.


----------



## advan (Jul 2, 2015)

I've had better success with _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ than _Holothele incei_. The girlfriend even had well fed, 2i slings eat their mother while she was on her back molting.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 3, 2015)

advan said:


> I've had better success with _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ than _Holothele incei_. The girlfriend even had well fed, 2i slings eat their mother while she was on her back molting.


Holy shhh...ark-tank.. 2i? Wow! That sounds rediculous... 

I didnt think pulcher was "communal" i thought it was langenbucheri that was the only psalm with superbly high tolorance to other Ts in its cage

-edit- Oops i think that was sarcasm that flew over my head.. Haha ignore that last part xD still 2i eating mum sounds brutal!


----------



## just1moreT (Aug 22, 2015)

Little update on the communal tank. I decide to use a 29 gallon tank I have for the new metropolis. really  wasn't needed to do yet but had some spare time.I didn't want to disturb the bunch to much ,i would have liked digging them up and counting heads but didnt, so I decided I would just set the 10 gallon tank in the 29 gallon and fill in around it.well that looked to tall setting in it so I took my glass cutter and went to work.stayed pretty much up above there webbing . here is a before and after pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 22, 2015)

So instead of playing find the hidden T.. You cut the glass.. Risking them all getting out, and just set it in the 29?


----------



## just1moreT (Aug 22, 2015)

I wasnt scared they pretty much like any T if they got a place to run and hide there going to  I hope they start exploring and branching out in a few weeks


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 22, 2015)

Uh, wow. 
No comment re: wisdom of doing this with Ts in-situ; but cutting glass seems pretty complicated with just a flat piece in a workshop.  To do so within confines of an occupied tank --- hard to get my mind around how you accomplished this.  Did you file the exposed edges so they wouldn't be sharp?

Definitely an interesting thread.


----------



## just1moreT (Aug 22, 2015)

Being that the tank is not tempered glass is a plus . if it would have been it would have shattered like a windshield with no plastic inner saftey layer, just a zillion pieces lol ,it was actually double strength glass which was kinda pain ,but just used  my hands and the cutter end to get the breaks going,i didn't sand the edges just covered them up should work out fine


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 22, 2015)

I think glass cutting would be a useful skill to have.  I still can't drill through acrylic without cracking it.

Re: buried glass edges: I guess Holothele Incei aren't bulldozers for it to matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 22, 2015)

Granted I only have a female and an MM (if anyone's looking for one, pm me), but my female has extensive burrows, covered by a ton of webbing and web tubes.


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 20, 2015)

Well thought I share a pic of how 29 gallon tank and how it  is looking after some months . webbing is starting to take over ,it kinda reminds me of that movie where the whole town gets coverd in web .I should make a feeding vid there usually spiders coming out of nowhere ,tackling crickets and roaches .had one big girl catch full grown red, it dropped a leg and little bit later she came back up and got the leg ,not much meat on a roaches leg ,i figure she is feeding a bunch of slings ,they might be little and cheap, but this tank is one of my favorites to feed and look at  I have no idea how many are in there ,a male has been tom cattin for the last few months so I'm sure it's going to keep on growing .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## assidreemz (Nov 20, 2015)

yaaaaaaasssssss


so bada$$$$$$$$$$$$

also LOL @ the people hatin on the glass cutting idea, awesome. 

also LOL @ same people acting like cutting glass is hard, esp when it doesnt have to be even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1moreT (Nov 21, 2015)

assidreemz said:


> yaaaaaaasssssss
> 
> 
> so bada$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...




Yep I have been cutting glass for year's cutting the 10 gal made it so much easier on those little guys and gals in there new home ,cause they didn't have to start out homeless ,we all know how a T acts when its put in someplace new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## assidreemz (Nov 21, 2015)

just1moreT said:


> have to start out homeless


tarantula homelessness is becoming a problem in major cities, for sure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

